# **Help, USB Infrared Adapter won’t install**



## supercow55 (Jun 2, 2005)

***Help, USB Infrared Adapter won’t install***

hello,
I have just purchased a Coolgear 'U2IrDA Mini' USB-Infrared Adapter in order to be able to connect my Sony Ericsson Cell phone to my computer and transfer files. As i purchased the dongle from a private buyer it did not come with any drivers, however i went to the manufacturer of the chip (STIR4200) inside the dongle - Sigmatel Electronics, www.sigmatel.com and downloaded the lastest driver, Version 1.32. 

I then proceeded as per the instructions on the website, i unzipped the files and ran the setup program which installed files into the C:Windows directory. When this setup program had finished it instructed me to then insert the dongle into the USB port and the operating system should finish the installation.

I then inserted the dongle and windows recognised a 'USB Serial Controller' and asked me to either search for drivers automatically or specify a location. I have tried both ways because apparently windows is supposed to have a version of the driver but this did not work. Windows just keeps saying 'The hardware was not installed because the wizard cannot find the necessary software'. Even though I specify the exact folder and tell it not to look anywhere else it just continually does this and the device unusable without drivers. 
I then tried to specify a location of the driver from the files that i downloaded from the sigmatel website but it could not find any information about the drive. I have tried other older versions of the driver but it will not recognise the drivers and it just sits in the device manager with a yellow question mark because it has no drivers installed for it.
I have also tried to install the dongle on another computer running Windows XP Pro and it does the same thing. I then tried to on a computer running Windows 98 and Windows ME using the suitable drivers for each operating system and it also would not install properly
A person who i spoke to who works in a computer shop and also has an USB IR adapter to transfer things to and from their phone said the phone's software must be installed for the dongle to be recognised. I had already done this but i went back and unistalled and did a fresh install of the phone software to make sure there are no problems there. 
Can anyone please help me with this problem? I have been searching for some suitable drivers but have been unable to find any and i have had no reply from sigmatel either. I am also running Windows XP Professional with SP2 if that helps at all. Any help is much appreciated, Cheers Benny


----------



## whodat (Mar 13, 2005)

hi
unzip the drivers to a clean floppie disk or cd rom if necessary [size wise ]
uninstall the device in your control panel if its there, and any yellow conflicts.

let it search on the *A* drive for the drivers or your *D* drive

1 thing -- there are certain usb hardware that wants the driver installed before you plug in the device, and yet there are some that wants the device plugged in first......

goodluck


----------



## supercow55 (Jun 2, 2005)

*Problem Fixed!*

hello,

The problem has been solved, the USB IrDA dongle has finally installed. I was recommended to try the drivers from http://ds2.my-mam.com/MA620/Driver/MA620driver.zip and they worked. Thanks for the help, Cheers Benny


----------



## mbaburm (Jul 25, 2005)

*For SuperCow55...please help ! regarding IRDA Sigmatel*

Hello,

I read ur post on this forum and came to know that u were also facing the same problem that i am facing now. *I have read ur all posts, and tried to install my IRDA Sigmatel Adapter, but i failed every time i tried.*
Even i tried to download the drivers u have menstioned in ur post, but it didn't work on my system. I have windows XP with SP2 installed on it. Every time i try to install the driver (even the driver that u have mentioned in ur posts) but in the end it gives the same error message.

I shall be very thankful to u, if u kindly send me the step by step process of installing the drivers for IRDA SIgmatel Adapter. Also, kindly send me the driver file......i shall be highly grateful.

my mail address is [email protected].

Kindly reply as soon as possible.


----------



## bluemage416 (Aug 15, 2005)

*I need the same help!*

Could any one please outline the procudure here on the forum? I have the exact same problem but different manufacturer and they don't have any driver online. THANK YOU!


----------

